# North Island N.Z. International Space Station



## Bellbird (Jan 4, 2022)

The International Space Station passed over the North Island, NZ on 2 January. It is a truly amazing sight from so far up . 3-4 short ads to see first.
https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/30...north-island-from-international-space-station


----------



## officerripley (Jan 4, 2022)

Amazing; thanks for posting!


----------

